# A couple from yesterdays carnival



## gsgary (Aug 17, 2014)

Leica M4-P, 28mmF2, Orwo UN54 developed in Rodinal 1+50


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2014)

Love the dog peaking out from behind the car.  Great catch!


----------



## timor (Aug 17, 2014)

Rodinal and ORWO work well together.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Love the dog peaking out from behind the car.  Great catch!


Cheers


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2014)

timor said:


> Rodinal and ORWO work well together.


Good film isn't it


----------



## timor (Aug 18, 2014)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Rodinal and ORWO work well together.
> ...


Yes. To bad it is not distributed in Canada. The only ORWO distributor in NA (In Brooklyn NY) is not very responsive and is run by someone not even connected to film and photography. Or maybe this is just a German idea of doing business.
From their website:
_We can ship to virtually any address in the world. Note that there are restrictions on some products, and some products cannot be shipped to international destinations._
We can ship to virtually any address in the world. Note that there are restrictions on some products, So... HOW many products they have to not be sure ? Film and... ?
Still, on the top of their welcome screen is this message:
*North America 16mm & 35mm Film SALE!  All those OUTSIDE US, Canada & Mexico...we will not sell or ship to you...sorry. 

* Then they give you bunch of samples to see ORWO film at work. Most of the addresses are to non existent pages.
Then this:
http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1100/e75ac/product_images/uploaded_images/goran-sample-dome-1-un54-2011.png
Is Rodinal indeed making UN54 so pinkish ? I didn't see it on your pictures...
I think this guy, who runs that distribution point is fixed on delivering film to local, New York students of cinematography only, and that's only side activity of some side business. Maybe he keeps the few rolls he has in the meat freezer of his butcher store. 
On the other hand I think Ultrafine Extreme 100 and 400 sold here:
Ultrafine Xtreme Black & White Film - Traditional Black-and-White Films
is ORWO. Good quality of this material excludes China makers and there is only so many producers of 35mm film in the world.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2014)

No mine are not pink Orwo is used for cinema when im home I will send some links to other websites that are using this film alot of people use it on the Leica forum and Rangefinder forum,  it is cheaper for me than FP4 but the 400 Orwo is dearer than HP5,  but now I have Double X I can use it for iso50 - 400 I have even seen great shots at iso1600


----------



## timor (Aug 18, 2014)

Propabli you're right, it is my sh... monitor or video card going bad.


----------

